# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Selectively display data in a bar chart

## pcary68

I would like a bar chart to show bars for only one of the underlying data points (the mean). Under the chart, I'd like to see the underlying data (item count and $ total) in addition to the mean, as numbers. When I try to add the underlying data to get it to display under the chart (in the "caption" area), it appears in the bar graph as well. I've done the same thing with a line graph, although I'm wondering now if I've just gotten lucky in the past. Any help greatly appreciated.

(Should be a file attached but it's hard for me to tell whether it's actually there.)

Paul

----------


## JeteMc

See if the following does what you want:
1. Select the Monographs by Langauage chart.
2. Select "select data" and check total and items > select OK
3. Select one of the bars for total and select format data series
4. Set series option to secondary axis and then set fill to no fill and border to no line
5. Repeat steps 3 and 4 for items
6. Select the secondary axis and set fill to no fill and set line to no line
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

